# automatic transmissions on an S



## bimmerbud (Nov 2, 2007)

Are the auto trans on s' any good and reliable? Looking to buy a used 2005 w/ 9 k on the clock.


----------



## gjhsu (Oct 23, 2007)

As long as it's not a CVT, go for it.


----------

